# Ways to get video from HR20 to PC



## WaymonC (Jan 5, 2007)

Been thinking of ways to get recorded programs offloaded to PC. I like to take programs to work for viewing during lunch from my 8gb USB drive in WMP10.

*My Current Process:*
HR20 > S-video > VCR > Tape > 2nd VCR > S-video > Plextor ConvertX Video Hardware Encoder > USB > PC > USB drive attached to PC.

The ConvertX box will hardware encode to DivX and save to the USB drive attached to the PC. Works fine except that it is a two pass operation (once to get video from HR20 to VCR tape and once to get video from tape to USB drive.

*Thinking about this:*
HR20 > S-video > Stereo S-Video Balun > Cat5e > Stereo S-Video Balun > Plextor ConvertX Video Hardware Encoder > USB > PC > USB drive attached to PC.

The stereo video balun to Cat5 device is from SmartHome at http://www.smarthome.com/7829ss.html. Since the cat5 is already in place and I already have the hardware video encoder, all I would need would be the pair of baluns. Doing it this way would cut the time in half for getting the video from HR20 to PC.

Anyone else doing similar or have another strategy? Of course I know I could output to DVD recorder (one pass), but that's a showstopper because I don't have a PC at work with DVD player in it.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Perhaps post this in the general forum since it is not HR20 related other than you have one.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

just hook it stright to the hr-20 ...


----------



## WaymonC (Jan 5, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> Perhaps post this in the general forum since it is not HR20 related other than you have one.


Not sure why this got moved to the general forum when posts like this (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76053) are also not specific to the HR20 and are talking about similar things and yet it got to stay in the HR20 section?

Not trying to cause a brouhaha...just curious.


----------

